# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  LIMITED KC ' KINGINRIN A " SUDA KOI FARM  Berakhir 31 Mei 2016

## Dony Lesmana

Dear Sahabat KOIS

Pengalaman ke Jepang terutama ke Niigata membuka mata saya bahwa banyak sekali farm2 di Niigata dan bagus2 hasilnya.. Salah satunya adalah SUDA KOI FARM , mungkin nama itu tidak familiar di telinga kita , padahal kalau saya lihat farm ini mempunyai anakan yang bagus terutama untuk Ginrin A

Maka saya hanya mencoba 12 ekor Ginrin A kebanyakan kohaku , ada beberapa kayaknya akan jadi sanke.

SG 1




SG 2



SG3



SG4



SG5



SG6



SG7



SG8



SG9




SG10



SG11



SG12




LELANG dimulai Rp 1.000.000 / ekor

Masa KC adalah sampai 11th KOI-S FESTIVAL dan harus dibawa ke 11th KOIS FESTIVAL

Lelang dimulai saat ini sampai hari SELASA 31 Mei 2016 pk 21.00.  Dengan perpanjangan 10 menit dari BID Terakhir...  pk 21.00-21.10 akan diperpanjang otomatis.

HADIAH 

Juara 1 : 5 % dari Penjualan
Juara 2 : 3 % dari Penjualan.
Juara 3 : 2 %  dari Penjualan

Panitia berhak merubah aturan selama membawa kebaikan bagi semua peserta dan forum

Ikan harus lunas 2 x 24 jam dan pengiriman 4 x 24 jam dr lelang berakhir...
Jika tidak panitia dapat menjualnya kepada pihakmanapun.

Happy Bidding

Salam 

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Salah satu dari peserta KC mencoba keberuntungan di No1KOI SHOW di Bandung 2 minggu lalu


Melawan 13 Ekor dikelasnya






Ada Hasil

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayo yang Rapi di BID

SG 1    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 2    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 3    Rp 1.000.000.  by 
SG 4    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 5    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 6    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 7    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 8    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 9    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 10    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 11    Rp 1.000.000.  by
SG 12    Rp 1.000.000.  by

----------


## tantowijaya

Sg 3,4 ob om don

----------


## tjokferry

No.7 ob om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sg 3,4 ob om don


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 11 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 12 Rp 1.000.000. by

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No.7 ob om


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.000.000. by Tjokferry

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 11 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 12 Rp 1.000.000. by

----------


## hxsutanto

7 rp1.1 +8 OB + 10 OB Om Master.  No 7 itu ada titik hitam itu tompel, simi, bayangan, apa efek camera?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 7 rp1.1 +8 OB + 10 OB Om Master.  No 7 itu ada titik hitam itu tompel, simi, bayangan, apa efek camera?


Itu memang akan ada bakat sumi naik om... makanya diatas saya bilang ada bbrp yg kmkinan jadi sanke.. tks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.100.000. by hxsutanto

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.000.000. by hxsutanto

SG 11 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 12 Rp 1.000.000. by

----------


## kong

SG 12 1 jt

----------


## david_pupu

Sg 10 1.1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> SG 12 1 jt





> Sg 10 1.1 jt


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.100.000. by hxsutanto

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.100.000. by David Pupu

SG 11 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 12 Rp 1.000.000. by Kong

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SG 1

https://youtu.be/NHwTSGSMZzg

SG2

https://youtu.be/tqzh6P31Iik

SG3

https://youtu.be/kVXtmjTtD_4

SG4

https://youtu.be/wd302w8ZWbo

SG5

https://youtu.be/4bJN4_XToOg


SG6

https://youtu.be/RzawLW-ExyE

SG7

https://youtu.be/5_KYMsOL6Q8

SG8

https://youtu.be/Nwqf72BxHhU

SG 9

https://youtu.be/mThG20WumEM

SG10

https://youtu.be/BNrzy1yP9bc

SG11

https://youtu.be/ORpPqa6GBV0

SG12

https://youtu.be/SBvhFSRsF-E

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lanjutttttttt

----------


## dedyhalim

Om, ijin ikutan sg12 1,1jt

----------


## tjokferry

Sg 7 rp1.200.000

----------


## soralokita

SG 11 : OB om...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om, ijin ikutan sg12 1,1jt





> Sg 7 rp1.200.000





> SG 11 : OB om...


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.200.000. by tjokferry

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.100.000. by David Pupu

SG 11 Rp 1.000.000. by Soralokita

SG 12 Rp 1.100.000. by Dedy Halim

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayo lanjutttttt... bagus2 loh ikannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

SG 11 Rp 1.200.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> SG 11 Rp 1.200.000


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.200.000. by tjokferry

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.100.000. by David Pupu

SG 11 Rp 1.200.000. by Slamet Kurniawan

SG 12 Rp 1.100.000. by Dedy Halim

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lanjutttttttt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lanjuttttttt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Dear Sahabat KOIS
> 
> Pengalaman ke Jepang terutama ke Niigata membuka mata saya bahwa banyak sekali farm2 di Niigata dan bagus2 hasilnya.. Salah satunya adalah SUDA KOI FARM , mungkin nama itu tidak familiar di telinga kita , padahal kalau saya lihat farm ini mempunyai anakan yang bagus terutama untuk Ginrin A
> 
> Maka saya hanya mencoba 12 ekor Ginrin A kebanyakan kohaku , ada beberapa kayaknya akan jadi sanke.
> 
> SG 1
> 
> 
> ...


Berakhir besok malam.. pk 21...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Mlm ini berakhir pk 21.. dengan perpanjangan waktu 10 mnt dr bid terakhir..

----------


## dedyhalim

Om, ada serti nya ga ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mlm ini berakhir pk 21.. dengan perpanjangan waktu 10 mnt dr bid terakhir..





> Om, ada serti nya ga ya?


Ga ada om... tks

Ayo mlm ini berakhir... jgn sampai menyesal

----------


## oci

ikut meramaikan om SG 10: 1.200.000

----------


## kong

No 12 : 1,2 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tesss jammm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

sudah selesaiiiiii..... bentar direkappp

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikut meramaikan om SG 10: 1.200.000





> No 12 : 1,2 jt


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.200.000. by tjokferry

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 10 Rp 1.200.000. by Oci

SG 11 Rp 1.200.000. by Slamet Kurniawan

SG 12 Rp 1.200.000. by Kong

----------


## hxsutanto

Om Don, maap telat. No. 8 dan 9 saya ambil

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Don, maap telat. No. 8 dan 9 saya ambil


SG 1 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 2 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 3 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya 

SG 4 Rp 1.000.000. by tantowijaya

SG 5 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 6 Rp 1.000.000. by

SG 7 Rp 1.200.000. by tjokferry

SG 8 Rp 1.000.000. by Hx Sutanto

SG 9 Rp 1.000.000. by HxSutanto

SG 10 Rp 1.200.000. by Oci

SG 11 Rp 1.200.000. by Slamet Kurniawan

SG 12 Rp 1.200.000. by Kong

----------


## hxsutanto

Om Dony, tanggal berapa penjurian KC ini ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony, tanggal berapa penjurian KC ini ?


11thkoisfestivalomhx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all

Penjurian di hari kedua 11th KOIS FESTIVAL 2017 yaitu: 8 April 2017 pukul 16.00. 

Bagi para peserta yang tidak membawa ikannya  atau terlambat maka akan didiskualifikasi. 


see you all 8 april 2017 at 4 pm 

Salam

Dony Lesmana




*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote   
*



*+* Reply to ThreadPage 57 of 57First...747555657

----------

